# AAPC Certified Professional Coder



## carmour68 (Apr 20, 2012)

Highly skilled medical coding professional with over 16 years of experience in the healthcare industry. Results-oriented with a strong ability to communicate effectively and demonstrated commitment to the organization's objectives. Provided leadership, instruction and supervision of medical staff as well as managed the timely opening of two medical facilities.  Seeking a position as a medical coder.


----------



## lnhunt69 (Apr 25, 2012)

Coding Concepts is hiring remote professional coders please send resume to psiebert@codingconcepts.com or call 480.525.8451.


----------



## kwylie (Apr 30, 2012)

What state are you in?  I have a coding job in the Inland Empire in California.


----------



## Black60 (May 9, 2012)

*Re: coding job in Inland empire*

I am interested in a remote coding job. What is the minimum requirement?


----------



## Jdoles (Aug 14, 2012)

*Location?*

If you are still looking for a position please send your resume to mokoro@hcrs-inc.com or call 301-497-1187


----------

